# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  Learn to Speak English 9 Deluxe Edition

## RAHEN

*Learn to Speak English 9 Deluxe Edition* 
Immerse yourself in the English language! Learn to speak, read, and write with natural confidence. Featuring two full years worth of robust, engaging curriculum, Learn to Speak English Deluxe offers a convenient, comprehensive language study solution. Whether youre planning a vacation, traveling for work, or just brushing up your skills for fun, the award-winning Learn to Speak program brings your goals within reach. 




  Learn to speak, read, and write English with natural confidence
 2 full years worth of robust, convenient, and engaging curriculum
 Over 50 lessons, hundreds of exercises, and refreshing games and puzzles
 Easy record and playback capabilities; upgraded speech recognition engine
 Includes audio lessons on CD and a 115-page reference book

Designed by language education specialists, the Learn to Speak system is easily tailored to help you learn English on your own terms. At the heart of the Learn to Speak system is the software program, featuring 35 lessons of core curriculum and 16 Extended Practice lessons. The program offers all the benefits of a structured language course, but also provides the flexibility to accommodate your individual needs and interests. And with fully-coordinated curriculum across three platforms--the core PC program, audio lessons on CD, and a 115-page reference book with printable grammar exercises--you have the flexibility to learn wherever and whenever it suits you. 

 Target vocabulary, pronunciation, grammar, reading, and writing skills with over 50 lessons and hundreds of exercises. 
 Find the ideal starting point for you with a quick but thorough diagnostic pre-test. 
 Customize your studies by following the general track or focus on specific topics that interest you most. 
 Perfect your accent with easy record and playback capabilities and an upgraded speech recognition engine that compares your pronunciation to a native speakers. 
 Hone your listening and speaking skills in simulated real-world interactions with native speakers. 
 Enrich your studies with fascinating cultural movies exploring the sights and sounds of popular US cities. 
 Break up your lessons with a selection of refreshing games and puzzles. 
 Use the Talking Dictionary to easily access translations and pronunciations.


Download Links

CD 1
zSHARE - x92.org_learn.to.speak.english.9.cd1.iso.001
zSHARE - x92.org_learn.to.speak.english.9.cd1.iso.002
zSHARE - x92.org_learn.to.speak.english.9.cd1.iso.003
zSHARE - x92.org_learn.to.speak.english.9.cd1.iso.004

CD 2
zSHARE - x92.org_learn.to.speak.english.9.cd2.iso.001
zSHARE - x92.org_learn.to.speak.english.9.cd2.iso.002
zSHARE - x92.org_learn.to.speak.english.9.cd2.iso.003
zSHARE - x92.org_learn.to.speak.english.9.cd2.iso.004
zSHARE - x92.org_learn.to.speak.english.9.cd2.iso.005
zSHARE - x92.org_learn.to.speak.english.9.cd2.iso.006
zSHARE - x92.org_learn.to.speak.english.9.cd2.iso.007

CD 3
zSHARE - x92.org_learn.to.speak.english.9.cd3.iso.001
zSHARE - x92.org_learn.to.speak.english.9.cd3.iso.002
zSHARE - x92.org_learn.to.speak.english.9.cd3.iso.003
zSHARE - x92.org_learn.to.speak.english.9.cd3.iso.004
zSHARE - x92.org_learn.to.speak.english.9.cd3.iso.005
zSHARE - x92.org_learn.to.speak.english.9.cd3.iso.006
zSHARE - x92.org_learn.to.speak.english.9.cd3.iso.007

CD 4
zSHARE - x92.org_learn.to.speak.english.9.cd4.iso.001
zSHARE - x92.org_learn.to.speak.english.9.cd4.iso.002
zSHARE - x92.org_learn.to.speak.english.9.cd4.iso.003
zSHARE - x92.org_learn.to.speak.english.9.cd4.iso.004
zSHARE - x92.org_learn.to.speak.english.9.cd4.iso.005
zSHARE - x92.org_learn.to.speak.english.9.cd4.iso.006

------------------------------

For downloading you can use RapGet 1.40 

you can use HJSplit to extract

----------


## kayhassan

*Learning to speak English*

Hello there,
I would like to get more information about the software mentioned. Could someone please help me to get, experiment, see it. I hope I could in the end be able to really use it. Thank you.

----------


## RAHEN

welcome here kayhassan

This is an english learning package...in which i have completely downloaded the first Cd...we hve to download these all files and then using hjsplit ...join them as one ...and then using Magic ISo u can see what is inside the disk...First disc is an english workbook with few movies to learn how to speak when in a gathering, with a freind etc.

----------


## ahssas

*wowwwwwww Good sharing Rahen sis ... Keeep it upp ...*

----------


## RAHEN

Thank you.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Tulip

Thank you Rahen.

----------


## abdulmajeedr81

i want to c the links

----------


## ribamarsaraiva

*is it true really I can try and learn*

thanks I will try it and maybe I can enjoy this world

----------


## sheriff

I want to try and learn

----------

